# Would this be big enough?



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2007)

i have a box that im thinking about turning intoa box it is 21 in. tall and about 10 in. wide would it be big enought to gro one plant? If i like pruned it and topped it alot? I have another smaller box that is about 12 in. tall and about 8 in. wide with 3 small plants growing in it


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 13, 2007)

anything is possible but not logical.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 13, 2007)

21 inch tall take 8 inch tall pot     and it leaxe you with 13 inch for plant you better get yourself lowryder or something very small


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> 21 inch tall take 8 inch tall pot and it leaxe you with 13 inch for plant you better get yourself lowryder or something very small


You're sort of right, but the light has to be in there too. Say the light is 12 inches and you need 18 inches of room between the light and the plant....

pot = 8 inches

light = 12 inches

Plant to light space = 18 inches

That's 38 inches. If your box is 21 inches tall, you're going to have a problem.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah i know but all i need it to do is grow one plant for like 2 months untill it gets hot enough to grow them outside yup yup


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, I see!

I have four Afghani plants going outside this year.

They're already ready......


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh, I see!
> 
> I have four Afghani plants going outside this year.
> 
> They're already ready......


 
already? whats the weather like wear your at? or are you going to put them outsidewhen it gets hot enough? its to cold here 30s to high 50's i think thats just a bit to cold ill wait till it gets in the high 60's atleast so the hydro guys going to do some outdoor growing good luck buddy maybe
one day ill do some hydro yup yup oh yeah i rethinked my plan you know
them big plastic tuberware thats like 25 in by like 12 or something like that
would be a good box?


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> You're sort of right, but the light has to be in there too. Say the light is 12 inches and you need 18 inches of room between the light and the plant....
> 
> pot = 8 inches
> 
> ...


 
ok but i got 2 of them little floro bulbs that you screaw into like
a regualar light fixturein their so that is only like 4in it hangs from 
the top of the box like the little pic below 
............
l   l l  l l  l
l   O  O  l
l           l
l           l
l ....Y... l
l l        l l
l.l........l.l


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 13, 2007)

nevermind pic didnt work lol


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> i have a box that im thinking about turning intoa box it is 21 in. tall and about 10 in. wide would it be big enought to gro one plant? If i like pruned it and topped it alot? I have another smaller box that is about 12 in. tall and about 8 in. wide with 3 small plants growing in it



For sure you could.  To keep one of our plants small cause it never made it through vedge.  We kept it in half a 2L bottle of soil,  It is now roughly 6 inches and does have buds forming.  You could do it man, but would it be worth it for such a small plant that will yield what most people consume in a day or two.  Noticed by keeping it in a small container it stayed small, except for a few micro grows that we have seen on this forum where they grow tall in such a small container. Which is very interesting.  Good luck.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey frank thats sweet can you get a pic so i can see it thanks
i never new they could bud when it is so short


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 14, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> already? whats the weather like wear your at? or are you going to put them outsidewhen it gets hot enough? its to cold here 30s to high 50's i think thats just a bit to cold ill wait till it gets in the high 60's atleast so the hydro guys going to do some outdoor growing good luck buddy maybe
> one day ill do some hydro yup yup oh yeah i rethinked my plan you know
> them big plastic tuberware thats like 25 in by like 12 or something like that
> would be a good box?


Hehe, I live on the very tip of Florida man. It was almost 85 today. Still gettting down to the 50's at night but I don't see any problem. I'm not going to plant until about the first of March. The hard rains should be over for now by then. They would beat my babies up bad. This is my first outside grow in a long time. We'll see how it looks.

You let me know when you're ready for hydro. I'll help you build one. Get about $200 bucks saved up first for the equipment and $100 bucks for the nutes.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 14, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> ok but i got 2 of them little floro bulbs that you screaw into like
> a regualar light fixturein their so that is only like 4in it hangs from
> the top of the box like the little pic below
> ............
> ...


 
Well good luck to you man! I hate having to mess with limitations in my grows. I keep mine within 5 feet of height and I think that's a pain. Hahahahaaha. 21 inches is going to interesting to watch.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> Hey frank thats sweet can you get a pic so i can see it thanks
> i never new they could bud when it is so short




Ya man believe we have an old one in the journal somewhere ahh here it is.  Got one bud growing on it right now lol..


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hehe, I live on the very tip of Florida man. It was almost 85 today. Still gettting down to the 50's at night but I don't see any problem. I'm not going to plant until about the first of March. The hard rains should be over for now by then. They would beat my babies up bad. This is my first outside grow in a long time. We'll see how it looks.
> 
> You let me know when you're ready for hydro. I'll help you build one. Get about $200 bucks saved up first for the equipment and $100 bucks for the nutes.


 
yeah man in a year or so when i move out of my mom and dads
house your be the first person i ask about hydro and yeah i remember you telllin me you lived in florda way back one day when we wear chating and them rains will bang them up pretty bad if i was you i would cut a 2 litter
in half and put it over the baby thats what i do for the first 2 weeks
or so to make sure they harden and get used to outside i cant wait to see your outside grow good luck man not that you need it we have skill like a superbowl MVP lol


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 14, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Ya man believe we have an old one in the journal somewhere ahh here it is. Got one bud growing on it right now lol..


 
man thats pretty cool lol i might just have to try growing a mini plant lol think that that was just a one time deal tho?? think its going to grow any more buds on it or is that the only bud site? 
lol it would be allsome if the whole plant turned in to 1 big bud 
lol that would never happen tho lol


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

It is turning into one big bud.  There are 1 bud sites at the top 2 at the lower branch and 2 more at the bottom that would boggle me if they made it through the process.  It's a little further on then that pic were currently at week 5 flower with it.  We knew it wasn't gonna make it through vedge and were going to toss it, but after it showed sex we thought it was worth it to keep.  Probably will end up doing something like it again if we get drunk and start planting seeds well others are already in vedge


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Well good luck to you man! I hate having to mess with limitations in my grows. I keep mine within 5 feet of height and I think that's a pain. Hahahahaaha. 21 inches is going to interesting to watch.


yeah well like i said its just temporary till i transplant it outside then
im going to start another project im going to take one of those big plastic
tuberware boxes and grow some mini plants just for the fun of it ill keep you all posted im going to start a ne grow journal as soon as the seeds i
got germinating pop out yup yup


----------

